# Eric or Mike is this o.k. that this happened?



## Guest (Jan 31, 2001)

Well just to start off I am know on side 3 of the tapes and I have to say I really like this one even though it's only my second day of listening to this side. But I just had a question, today as I was listening to them shortly after taking the 3 deep breaths I think I may have dozed off or something (had a rough day in school) because all of a sudden I heard Mike's voice again at the point of seeing the golden light. Do you think I was sleeping, because I would have thought I would wake up at Mike counting to ten instead. I guess I was just wondering if this has happened to others. And is it o.k if I did fall asleep. Will it still be effective for me because I just found it difficult to visualize some things that I was suppose to towards the end because I didn't visualize the things in the beginning. I don't know if you understand what I mean by "visualizing the things" I just don't want to say what I am suppose to be visualizing for the people who have not started side 3. Sorry! Thanks for the advice.







Jeni


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jeni24, just so you know your doing fine. I will let Mike answer for you though on specifics.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2001)

hi Jeni,No problem,even if you sleep your subcon take in the info. There will be times when you drift off, times when you won't, times when you hear something new, even after several listenings.sounds like your doing ok. Your question is natural







Also thanks for being vague, I know just what you mean and where you are on in the program







.Keep going, and I'm pleased your enjoying the process







Best RegardsMike


----------

